# Word of the Day: Kerfuffle



## Em in Ohio

Cheat Sheet & History:  This funny word is a noun.
*Definition: a commotion, controversy, fuss, disturbance, scandal, or mess.*
"The root of 'kerfuffle' is the very old Scots verb 'fuffle,' which first appeared in print in the early 16th century and means to throw into disorder. The Oxford English Dictionary suggests that the 'ker' part of 'kerfuffle' may have come from the Gaelic word 'car,' meaning to twist, bend or turn around." (per Google search)


----------



## RadishRose

There was a kerfuffle on the Judge Judy Show between the Plaintiff and the Bailiff when the Plaintiff punched the Bailiff.


----------



## Rosemarie

She got herself into such a kerfuffle that she dropped the tea-tray and hot tea was spilled all over the books.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Occasionally, posting an opinion thread can devolve into a total kerfuffle when respondents post contrary comments infused with outrage instead of logical counter-points.


----------



## Sliverfox

I've often thought that the word 'kerfuffle'  was a polite way of saying the crap hit the fan.


----------



## Sliverfox

When reading  Amish novels  the word kerfuffle is used to  express confusion over  some  unusual happening.


----------



## hollydolly

As a Scot,   from the country where the origin of the word Kerfuffle arose,  I have always used that word throughout my life as have my family members ... and in a family as large as mine there would be a kerfuffle over who had to put the trash out...


----------



## Pappy

There’s going to be a big kerfuffle tomorrow if my neighbors dog poops in my yard again.


----------



## Kaila

When I hear noises and commotion, coming from the apartment hallway, 
I often wonder what the kerfuffle is all about.


----------



## Kaila

Last time we invited all of them to visit on the same day,
he brought up a conversation topic, at the table during dinner, that caused quite a kerfuffle!


----------



## peramangkelder

OMG kerfuffle was always one of my late Mum's favourite words to describe just about any disruption to the daily order


----------



## RubyK

The Christmas Holidays were always full of kerfuffles when I was a kid.


----------



## RubyK

My Dad raised quite a kerfuffle when he unprofessionally carved (ripped apart) the turkey on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Kaila

Were there lots of small kerfuffles, or one giant one, or a couple of huge, major ones?


----------



## RubyK

It was a combination of small and major kerfuffles caused by drinking alcohol, @Kaila.





2


----------



## Kaila

Awwww, sorry Ruby. 
Some kerfuffles are funny, and some are 'neutral' but some can be disturbing.


----------



## Matrix

There were kerfuffles in many threads about police on the forum recently, it almost feels like politics is back.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Many cruise vacations turned into major kerfuffles when the virus struck and they weren't allowed to dock.


----------



## Kaila

After this thread was past it's day in the sun, 
I read, in the thread about Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream flavors, that there is one called:
Truffle Kerfuffle! 

I loved the sound of the name, and appreciated it, all the more, having had this thread, a few days prior!
There are Unexpected benefits of this Word Game!

We will especially notice the word, the next time we see or hear it in use!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Kaila said:


> After this thread was past it's day in the sun,
> I read, in the thread about Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream flavors, that there is one called:
> Truffle Kerfuffle!
> 
> I loved the sound of the name, and appreciated it, all the more, having had this thread, a few days prior!
> There are Unexpected benefits of this Word Game!
> 
> We will especially notice the word, the next time we see or hear it in use!


I had never heard the word myself!  I do word searches to find words that can be interpreted different ways and not provoke inappropriate comments, haha!  I just loved this word!


----------



## Kaila

That's a great way to choose the words,  @Em in Ohio 
I _*had*_ wondered, how you were choosing.

Plus, that's Very daring for you to choose one that you had no familiarity with! 

Then, you (and we) get to learn, and to see the various ways that people would use it.

Kerfuffle is an interesting one, as the connotation doesn't usually refer to any serious or terrible interruption, or to a disturbance with truly lasting or negative results, 
though one could differ on what is or is not a serious consequence,
  and sometimes a kerfulffle could surely harm some relationships, or have a valid upset occur..

I myself would usually use it, with at least partial humor or lightness involved.

To me, the word is nearly an onomatopoeia, too  
because you can almost hear the ruffling of feathers , from something unexpected that has occurred.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Kaila said:


> That's a great way to choose the words,  @Em in Ohio
> I _*had*_ wondered, how you were choosing.
> 
> Plus, that's Very daring for you to choose one that you had no familiarity with!
> 
> Then, you (and we) get to learn, and to see the various ways that people would use it.
> 
> Kerfuffle is an interesting one, as the connotation doesn't usually refer to any serious or terrible interruption, or to a disturbance with truly lasting or negative results,
> though one could differ on what is or is not a serious consequence,
> and sometimes a kerfulffle could surely harm some relationships, or have a valid upset occur..
> 
> I myself would usually use it, with at least partial humor or lightness involved.
> 
> To me, the word is nearly an onomatopoeia, too
> because you can almost hear the ruffling of feathers , from something unexpected that has occurred.


Have I told you how much I enjoy your posts?  Well, I enjoy them a whole lot!


----------



## Kaila

Thank you @Em in Ohio


----------



## Aunt Marg

_Kerfuffle: _An informal word for a minor disturbance.

Dear husband was out of breath and hollering, "there's a kerfuffle outside", but when I looked out the window I didn't see a kafuffle.


----------



## Ruthanne

My neighbor is always making a kerfuffle about the other neighbors; seems he was born to kerfuffle!


----------



## Kaila

The flower pot fell off the window sill;  the startled squirrel below, ran away;
the nearby sparrow took flight;  the woman sitting by it there, had a fright;
And, on her lip , she did bite;  it bled till it was quite a sight;
the nurse at the hospital asked<
"What caused the whole kerfuffle, to begin with? "


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The snake’s arrival in the hen house caused a kerfluffle.


----------

